# Codes for GI Cocktail



## dballard2004

I don't normally code for GI, but this question has come up that I need some guideance on please.  

What codes would you use for a "GI cocktail?"  

The patient came into the physician's office with stomach cramps and vomiting.  The physician diagnosed the patient with gastroenteritis and gave the patient a GI cocktail.  I have the codes for everything else, but how do you code the GI cocktail?  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

There isn't one that I know of.  If anyone does know of one, please let us know!!  Currently, we simply consider it as part of the E/M.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Lisa,

I agree.  I do not have my CPT book in front of me but I recall using 99070 in the past.  I once worked for a GI physician and this was how we billed it.  Nine times out of ten, it was included in the E/M.


----------



## dballard2004

That is what I thought as well, but I wanted to make sure.  Thanks to both of you!


----------



## daniel

Psst, we use HCPCS code 

J3490-unclasifed drug.

In are system over here we bill it out like this J3490.01- with the description of GI cocktail. Don't ask me why they add the .01, but it's an internal thing we do.
So I just recommend you use j3490 and see what comes of it.
I've seen payment on it. So good luck.

Daniel CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

HCPCS codes J0000 - J9999 are "drugs administered other than oral method".  A GI cocktail is given orally.


----------



## dballard2004

I never thought about the HCPCS codes.   I thought there was a CPT code for the administration of the cocktail.  Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## daniel

Check this site out.

http://physicianservices.carilion.com/CodingCorner/menu2.htm

Looks like I learned something myself, found that this site says to use


J8499- Prescription drug, oral, non-chemotherapeutic.

For GI cocktail. Vs what I said  J3490.


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks for this!  It has helped me tremendously!


----------



## 18slugger

*gi Cocktail*

For GI cocktail we bill A9150 and 2 units of J8499


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Daniel - thanks for that link!!  Very useful!


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks for all of the help with this issue.  I appreciate all of the insight!


----------



## Bethie09

We use code GI000


----------

